# Does Whey protein really make a difference?



## AtomCom

Hi people,

I have been training again now for 3 months after a 3 year break. I have managed get most of my pervious gains back, and have generated some very good extra gains, so I am pleased with my progess.

Though looking thought this site I have seen that I might need to increase my protein intake. Question is do I?

Is there really a difference in training with whey protein than without?

I have been using Creatine or the last month and have found that this does make a difference. I have more muscle energy, enable me to workout harder and lift heavier.

Andy


----------



## COLINSRI

without protein your body doesn't have the fuel to grow. It doesn't have to be whey. I eat about 10 eggs a day and loads of fish and chicken. Whey is an easy way to increase your protien intake.,


----------



## Ollie B

Wot he said ^^^^


----------



## ah24

Whey protein itself wont make the difference. It's protein in general. Say you need 260g of protein per day in order to grow (to work it out it's roughly 1.5g of protein per lean body lb) and you can get this 260g from whole foods, then you dont need whey.

If however, like most, you struggle to get it in using whole foods then whey is probably the most convinient way of getting all the protein you need. But, dont go down the route that others do and think that taking one serving of whey protein after a workout will make you big.

Remember though that you need to try and get the right amounts of both micro and macro nutrients in your diet.


----------



## AtomCom

That is good advice.. but I have been told that not all protein is the same (or is that just all spin)?

So how do you know that the 260g of protein you have from normal food like eggs, chicken etc is the right sort..? or is protein really just protein ?

Andy


----------



## genesis

There are many different protiens

Whey

Soya

Casein

Egg....etc...

For the average gym goer who wants too look better, lose fat, bulk up, etc then any protein will do (that dosent mean because a bic mac has 15g of protein you need 12 a day)lol

If your looking to lose weight but keep muscle size have protein with each meal, chicken fish, turkey, lean beef, and have whey protein in between meals


----------



## deejpj

Protein has different biological values, iv listed some for you mate


Whey Isolates 104+bv

whey concentrate 104bv

whole egg cooked 100bv

cows milk 91bv

fish 83bv

chicken 79bv

beans 49bv

as you can see whey isolates is best protein. with a good diet(lots of protein) and training hard you will get good gains.


----------



## AtomCom

Thank you 

This information is very useful ...

Andy


----------



## chrisj22

AtomCom said:


> That is good advice.. but I have been told that not all protein is the same (or is that just all spin)?
> 
> So how do you know that the 260g of protein you have from normal food like eggs, chicken etc is the right sort..? or is protein really just protein ?
> 
> Andy


You can't get any more natural protein than real food.

Whey is just a protein replacement, because, let's face it, could you eat 7 solid meals everyday? I know I couldn't.

2-3 shakes a day is more than ample.


----------



## leeston

welcome to the board Atomcom,

as you can see knowledge is power. This site will help you loads.

As above, look to eat clean sources of meat/fish for protein and veg for carbs. That is the best information any one can give (I know it sounds patronising and sorry for that).

Protein shakes have their purpose but whole/real foods are by far better sources. Try to use whey protien shakes sparingly (ie, immediately after training etc).


----------



## Delhi

Getting ample amounts of protien is crucial for anyone serious about putting on size (But so is eating carbs and other foods).

Initially I would not get to hung up about which type etc so long as you hit your quota.

Later you can look into the best type / times to take.

It is not true to say isolate is the best protien, as each has benefits over the other to achieve specific goals. Like I say dont get too hung up on types for now just get your amount.


----------



## SD

I did a thread that answers yours and most of the other questions raised here a while back, but because I didn't put 'yeh eat like 12 chickens a day, a duck, two sheep and fcuk it eat the farmer too' it wasn't popular, however it is the truth!

You don't need whey, but it does have its use especially PWO.

SD


----------

